# Urgent! Home Needed For 16yr old female cat (Derbyshire)



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Spooky is a lovable 16yr old black female who is healthy for her age and very lovable she also likes dogs and doesn't mind cats.

Her owners are heart broken that they are having to part with her because they have had her since she was a kitten. The ladies son has a 10 day old baby that is coming out of great ormand hospital with a tracheotomy fitted to its throat. The baby cannot be near any animals because of the possible risk of any fur entering the tube.

The family was given our number by our local vets to see if we could help. Sadly we donnot have the resources or space for a possible long term rescue, we already have an elderly Persian that needs life long medication. The family would be extremely grateful to anyone that can take this lovely old lady into their home.

If anyone can help then please contact us at [email protected] Thank you.

Picture to follow if the family can find one.

*PS. This is extremely urgent because the babies arrival home is imminent*

*Please also join my forum (see below) for a list of cats and kittens 
needing loving homes. or to cross post your own add. 
(Pets for adoption only no classifieds) *


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Purrrrfect said:


> Spooky is a lovable 16yr old black female who is healthy for her age and very lovable she also likes dogs and doesn't mind cats.
> 
> Her owners are heart broken that they are having to part with her because they have had her since she was a kitten. The ladies son has a 10 day old baby that is coming out of great ormand hospital with a tracheotomy fitted to its throat. The baby cannot be near any animals because of the possible risk of any fur entering the tube.
> 
> ...


i have posted it on the forum - have you any other contact details i could give them if they want to contact you or the family quickly?

this is the site i put it on!
http://rescuehelpersunite.forumotion.com/private-rehomings-needing-rescue-back-up-f161/urgent-help-


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Bumping....

Adding a picture...
Spooky Lashes out viciously at other cats.
This firery lady needs a home asap
because she has cost 1 of our perminent residents a 
young Persian Dylan one of his eyes
He had to have it removed last week after it burst from being struck by Spooky. 
She has a strong dislike to other cats and we were not told about her aggression. 

If she is not found a home soon
we will have to think about her being PTS for the safety of other cats here.
We run our rescue from home so all cats roam freely round the house.
I realy don't want to do this but will be left with very little choice.
We are getting no funding or donations and haven't done for months now
so we can't afford any more accidents like this.


----------

